# Seeking Small Homestead



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Greetings,

Our family (Christian, homeschooling) has begun the search for our next homestead. Homestead will be used for raising a large garden, goats, rabbits, chickens, and perhaps a horse. We are looking to be off grid - including power and water, if practical.

Here are a few of the key features we are looking for, in order of importance:


3 or more *usable* acres (potential garden spot, at least 2 acres open)
Indiana, Kentucky,Missouri or Wisconsin
Within 10 miles of a Conservative Mennonite Church or Amish community
At least 60 miles away from a major city, nuclear power plant, or toxic waste dump.

Ideally, we would like to find something with a small cabin or home. With a home already on site, we would have about $40K to spend on it. If not, our budget for unimproved land at the moment is about $10K - $15K if well and septic are already on site. Yes, the numbers are low, but it is our personal conviction, especially given the uncertain economic future of our country, to not go into debt to purchase this new property.

If anyone knows of anything that might work, please let us know by PM.

Thank you,

QuietInTheLand


----------



## shepherdtim (Oct 22, 2009)

You should contact Melissa Thomas at United Country in the Edmonton, KY office. I believe she can help. (By the way...I am not related to her, don't work for her, only met her once).


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

For Missouri help, try Judy Bastin at Area Land Realty, cell # 417-683-8123.

I have worked with her twice on property purchases and she has always been very responsive and helpful. Her office is in Ava, MO (Douglas County). There are a number of Amish in the general area, land is cheap (dirt often needs work for gardening though) and taxes are very low.


Tim


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The only areas of Wisconsin you will find property remotely close to that cheap is far north.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has already responded to this thread and by PM. I'll be making some contacts this week.


----------

